# Down at the lake today.



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

We had lots of fun this morning. Vendetta got to play chuck-it and BaWaaJige went for his first swim in Garfield Lake. It was so nice no one around just a couple of Loons and one boater.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

V sure has matured a lot! Look at that little fuzzy. I want a Caucasian Shepard cause they are huge and fluffy lol.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

AWESOME PICS!! Awe I am so glad to see you guys again. Love the new pup too cute!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Great pics Sharon!V is looking beautiful as ever and I really love your puppy.He is so fluffy!I just wanna pick him up and hug him!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Love the one where they are running at the shore! Great shots, beautiful pups!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

ames said:


> Love the one where they are running at the shore! Great shots, beautiful pups!


I love that shot too.

thanks everyone for the kind replies.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

looks like fun!!! great pics


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Great pics!! Love that little golden puff ball


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Sharon, those pix are awesome! Thanks so much for sharing with us.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Sharon look at Miss V, gosh she sure is gorgeous and Jige is getting big, love his furriness


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks like they had a great time. Great photos!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics!!!!!! I'm lovin the fuzzy baby


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

new puppy!!! sure is big! you have a cute lil duo. and i really like the pacific blue on Vendetta .
how old is the puppy now?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks all! It was a great day for photos. Yes Trevor I love this collar on Miss V I think it is perfect for her really pops. BaWaaJige is exactly 9wks today.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

he's a big guy!


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Nices pics, they both look like they are having a good time! The new pup looks great....and so does V of course.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks Davie! BaWaaJige is perfect in every way. Vendetta is a charmer for sure. Her and Jige are getting along beautifully.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

They look so happy


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you. I do have two very happy puppers. Vendetta wants nothing more than to [please me and Jige doesnt want to leave my side. I know he is going to be great just like V.


----------

